# Traded in the 200sx



## alexburke21 (Aug 19, 2002)

Don't know if you guys know me that much. I'm here all the time but I never post. Well, anyway, I traded in the 200 and now have a 2000 Maxima SE. I love this thing, 6 speed, leather, absolutley everything. One you go V-6 you NEVER go back. Let me know what you think...


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

:thumbup: Congrats on the trade i envy you


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

me likes. I love how my mom's 96 Max drives, that's gotta be one fun car.


----------



## alexburke21 (Aug 19, 2002)

Thanks guys! Yeah, It sure as hell is a fun car. Smooth, quiet, and powerful. At this point, I'd almost feel wrong doing anything to it, so it's going to stay stock...


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

why the hell did you trade in a car??!!


----------



## alexburke21 (Aug 19, 2002)

what do you mean? They gave me private party value for it. It was just a 95 with 160,000 miles on it, so it's only worth $3000 at best. Not to mention it was a 1.6...


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

u got ripped off my man, 00-01 come only with 5 speed 3.0...the 02+ come with 3.5 6 speed
check out www.maxima.org 
www.southwestautoworks.com they got bunch of stuff to spice up the max


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

well 3K is pretty good but I still would've kept it unless something is wrong with it for secondary transportation/trying new shit car


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

most people dont need a secondary car......what for? its a newer maxima and its reliable as fuck...he said hes not gonna mess with it so he has no worries for reliability to begin with. they gave him 3K$ for a trade in at a dealership for a 95 sentra with 160,000 miles....thats really good, he wouldve been lucky to get half of that. Good job alex, and at least u kept it nissan


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> most people dont need a secondary car......what for? its a newer maxima and its reliable as fuck...he said hes not gonna mess with it so he has no worries for reliability to begin with. they gave him 3K$ for a trade in at a dealership for a 95 sentra with 160,000 miles....thats really good, he wouldve been lucky to get half of that. Good job alex, and at least u kept it nissan


Agreed.

Congrats on the new car. I like to see someone who sticks w/ Nissan, especially the Maxima. You must love the new speed you've obtained, I know i'm going to be very happy when I get my 300zxTT down the road.


----------



## alexburke21 (Aug 19, 2002)

Thanks again everyone. As far as I see it, $3000 for a 95 is actually really good. BlueBook trade in is $1200. The maxima is a huge step up from a b14, I just hope it will be just as reliable. So far, I haven't really heard of any problems with maximas so I think it was a good descision. Sticking with nissan is essential. I've only had a sentra, a 200, and now a maxima. I've driven other things in similar price ranges and nothing seems to compare.

By the way, this is what I traded in, except it had SE-R sideskirts:


----------

